
Google summoned by UK ministers as government pulls ads over extremist content - anon1385
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/17/google-ministers-quiz-placement-ads-extremist-content-youtube
======
dazc
"The Guardian’s problem is understood to have arisen through the use of AdX,
Google’s DoubleClick Ad Exchange service, which uses programmatic trading.
...."

No kidding?

